# Indiana adn vicinity people - FYI



## NYEric (Dec 4, 2008)

[If I could reasonably go - I would! ]
Hoosier Orchid Company will have a one day sale of all remaining plants in our greenhouse. The sale will take place Saturday, 12/6/08, from 10am to 4pm and will be at the greenhouse located at 8440 West 82nd Street. All plants will be for sale at a fixed price based on pot sizes:


2.25" & 2.5 pots - $2.00 
3" pots - $3.00 
3.5" pots - $3.50 
4" pots $4.50 
5" pots - $5.50 
6" pots - $6.50 
7" pots - $7.50 
Larger pots - $8.50 
All mounts - $4.00 
Terms of sales: All plants sold "As Is, Where Is." On site sales only. All sales final. Cash and carry - CASH ONLY, no Credit Cards, no checks, bring boxes or bags with you. All purchases have 7% Indiana sales tax added unless a valid exemption certificate is presented at time of sale. All offers will be considered. Volume discounts available.

There are still many exciting items in the greenhouses! Take advantage of this last opportunity to purchase some of our plants.

Come to 8440 West 82nd Street, Indianapolis, IN 46278. Please enter the east greenhouse door, as marked.


----------



## nikv (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh, man! Christmas will come early for those who can make it to this sale!


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh, noooo......... (I do sound like Monica in "Friends"...) What a bargain!!! I wouldn't miss it if I were near!!!!!


----------



## Candace (Dec 4, 2008)

O.K. who's going?


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 4, 2008)

Wouldn't you know it's on the same day as Porter's Orchids Open House!!!


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 5, 2008)

dang it! if only i was going home to see the folks....


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 5, 2008)

likespaphs said:


> dang it! if only i was going home to see the folks....



So you have two motives so far...oke:


----------

